# How far from parent hive?



## RedHalo (Apr 24, 2016)

I know the saying 'ask 5 Beekeepers a question and you'll get 7 answers' thing, but how far from a parent hive is too close to set a swarm box? I've heard they won't move within XXX yards of the hive they left, but also have friends who are successful setting up in the same backyard. Going to put a trap out tomorrow at a business that has a hive in a tree. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bkwoodsbees (Feb 8, 2014)

It won't hurt to put a swarm box near your hive. You may not catch your swarm but you might catch your neighbors. Swarm traps isn't swarm prevention. Robert


----------



## RedHalo (Apr 24, 2016)

Bkwoodsbees said:


> It won't hurt to put a swarm box near your hive. You may not catch your swarm but you might catch your neighbors. Swarm traps isn't swarm prevention. Robert


Thank you Robert, but this isnt for my bees, as much as for 'bees in trees'. Have a few places with known feral hives that I'm setting out traps, including my own property. I am actively trying to prevent my own swarms this year with splitter boards.


----------



## Reef Resiner (Jun 9, 2015)

Not sure how close to the parent hive. I've heard 50 feet. I set my traps up about a quarter mile from a huge bee tree (produced over 10 swarms the first year I seen it) with great success. I'm not sure if the swarms were from the tree or else where. Just my personal experience.


----------



## philip.devos (Aug 10, 2013)

I have several traps out, most miles from my hives. I have one about 150 feet from my hives. Swarms have entered that trap, some from my own hives, some from elsewhere.


----------



## RedHalo (Apr 24, 2016)

Thanks guys! Went to this property today and set out 2 traps. Right on the edge of the swamp and a very busy hive 17ft up a huge cypress. Has to be hives all through that swamp.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Within a hundred yards down wind is a good bet. Most often the primary swarm (which is usually the largest) has the old queen. She won't be able to fly very far the first time until she rests.
I have also placed swarm hives right next to my hives (some within inches of my hives) and have caught swarms. I know one came from one very fast building hive of mine, while the other three came from elsewhere.


----------



## RedHalo (Apr 24, 2016)

Thank you, Mr Beeman!


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

The swarms from my own apiary tend to light in the nearest tree. They seem to like the pear trees, crab apple, and mulberry. They like the maple trees too. 
So far they've avoided the pines. (knock wood) 
If I don't collect them quick enough they're gone but have been able to "swarm-chase" a few down and they never go further than 1/8 to 1/4 mile on the second leg of their search for a new home. Chasing a swarm is an adventure. Pretty easy to follow them until you hit a privacy fence.  If you've got good ears you can follow them by sound.


----------



## RedHalo (Apr 24, 2016)

That's awesome to hear! 1/8 to a 1/4 mile?!? I've got 3 traps out within that range of three different tree bees. That is my next goal, follow a swarm from branch to it chosen new home. Guess I'd better brief neighbors that I'll be jumping some fences


----------

